# miracle and her orange



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

miracle just loves her orange


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Miracle looks so small & cute eating her orange!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

she also loves her apple


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Hm, maybe my boys would like Oranges. They never seem to like anything fresh. D:

Look like your Tiel' loves it though!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Miracle looks so good!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

My goodness, she looks great. You have done a great job.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

with all the encouragement you guys gave me as well helped me to but yes she is great she flies around great loveas the window and will sit at the window for 2-3 hours but she just loves to land on your head and she was my very first hand feeding chick


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

So my baby 'tiels aren't the only ones who'll fly around then land on your head suddenly? :lol:

She is too cute.  Has she only had orange so far?


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a Green Cheeked Conure that does that constantly. Nobody can walk past his cage without that little bird landing on your head. He just loves everybody it doesn't matter who it is as long as they will give him a little attention he's happy. Miracle is beautiful you've done a wonderful job. She sure does love those Oranges thats great that she eats all her fruits and good stuff to eat that will help her to grow up into a very healthy adult bird good for her


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

she has had apples and grapes and banana


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

thats so cute its good that miracle is getting its vit c


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Miracle does look so good! She's so lucky to have you! Now...please tell me...how do I get MY tiel to enjoy her fruit so??


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i think i just lucked out i just started to give her fruit and she started to eat it normally tiels are not to fond of fruit


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't get mine to eat anything. I've tried pasta and vegetables to no avail. But I only now got her to where she'll eat pellets. I try other stuff sometimes still but she'll play with it maybe but that's it!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you may try to add seed to the other food as the seed will still have the taste of the other food and she will eventually try it


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I find that mine will nibble on spinach leaves even before they are weaned. Maybe that would work. They seem to favor the stems.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

oh good idea!!! thanks, sue and allen!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a good girl eating her fruit


----------

